# My first $20 survival bucket



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If I can afford it I plan on doing one every week. Basic list of staples for around $15, and $5 discretionary. Hopefully I can fit it all in the bucket! LOL

*BASICS*

4 6 packs of Ramen noodles @ $1 each

1 80oz bag of parboiled rice @ $3.75

1 1lb bag of pinto beans @ $1

2 12oz cans Armour Treat canned meat @ $1.25 each

2 15 oz cans sardines in tomato sauce @ $1.75 each

*DISCRETIONARY*

1 26oz Iodized salt @ $ .60

1 48oz bottle of vegetable oil @ $2.75

1 12oz can evaporated milk @ $.85

2 pieces candy @ $.30

Grand total $19.59.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds darned good to me..............well, except for the sardines:yuck:


----------



## KansasBead (Feb 18, 2006)

Good idea! I need to start doing that too!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Are you getting free buckets somewhere?

I get my buckets at the bulk food store, with sealable lids, for $1 each. They're easy to fill, easy to seal, and you know that they're food grade!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

That's a great idea..except the noodles which taste awful when stale and get stale quickly. I am making a list to see what I can get to do this with. Way to go!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

tinknal said:


> If I can afford it I plan on doing one every week. Basic list of staples for around $15, and $5 discretionary. Hopefully I can fit it all in the bucket! LOL
> 
> *BASICS*
> 
> ...


If you can get, it use the last 41 cents for a can of mandarine oranges.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

pamda said:


> That's a great idea..except the noodles which taste awful when stale and get stale quickly. I am making a list to see what I can get to do this with. Way to go!


I have a stack of those noodles and i have never noticed they are stale or get stale.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Are you getting free buckets somewhere?
> 
> I get my buckets at the bulk food store, with sealable lids, for $1 each. They're easy to fill, easy to seal, and you know that they're food grade!


This bucket I got from the bakery at the grocery store for free. Held frosting. I should be able to get more, and I can also get buckets from the local hootch bottling plant for free.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

take a look at this.he does a crosslaoding bucket that i really like and has good ideas on why to have a "mixed bucket of goodies".he starts talking about his bucket at about the 3 minute market...if you wanna skip the hub bub at the start of it.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MClWNkRdCKY[/ame]


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

SquashNut said:


> I have a stack of those noodles and i have never noticed they are stale or get stale.


I've never noticed them get stale either. They will be sealed in the bucket and kept in the basement where it is fairly cool. The rice, beans, and ramen are in the freezer now to kill any creepy crawlies. I was thinking about wrapping them in stretch wrap as an added layer of protection.

My wife likes ramen so after a year I will start rotating it out and replacing. How long will the oil last in a cool, dark environment?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

by the way...keep up the good work !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I really like this idea...and I don't think you need a food grade bucket if your food is all in it's original packaging (someone will correct me if I am wrong I hope).
Hubby is picking up about 20 of those rectangular cat litter buckets for me from his sister (the crazy cat lady LOL). I intend(ed) to use them for storing pasta in the original bags or boxes, but I am thinking I may do at least a few like this to store in the basement too...seems like a good idea.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

SquashNut said:


> If you can get, it use the last 41 cents for a can of mandarine oranges.


Yeah, I was doing the math in my head as I went. Just wanted to keep it under 20. Since the oil and salt will last more than a week (I'm shooting for a weeks worth of food in each bucket) I will have some extra money to spend on goodies for a few weeks.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Trisha in WA said:


> I really like this idea...and I don't think you need a food grade bucket if your food is all in it's original packaging (someone will correct me if I am wrong I hope).
> Hubby is picking up about 20 of those rectangular cat litter buckets for me from his sister (the crazy cat lady LOL). I intend(ed) to use them for storing pasta in the original bags or boxes, but I am thinking I may do at least a few like this to store in the basement too...seems like a good idea.


I don't see where "food grade" buckets are important as long as they didn't contain radioactive dioxin laced rat feces. The food doesn't touch the bucket.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

tinknal said:


> ... How long will the oil last in a cool, dark environment?


From http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/store/ksu_cupboard.pdf you can expect "several months."


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

tinknal said:


> I don't see where "food grade" buckets are important as long as they didn't contain radioactive dioxin laced rat feces. The food doesn't touch the bucket.


ound: that was kind of my thinking too


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

kkbinco said:


> From http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/store/ksu_cupboard.pdf you can expect "several months."


Cool site. Of course certain items never "go bad", they just taste bad. I'm sure when the SHTF rancid oil or stale ramen will be looked upon as manna from heaven.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Salt to be kept long term shouldn't be kept in the original cardboard container. Pour it into a peanut butter or mayo jar (plastic jar, plastic lid) instead. I once kept a container of salt for a couple years. It became a brick of salt. You might need to put a bit of silicone on the inside rim of the lid to keep it watertight. A rubber gasket would work too if you can find one that fits.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Good idea! Look forward to the next ones!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> Salt to be kept long term shouldn't be kept in the original cardboard container. Pour it into a peanut butter or mayo jar (plastic jar, plastic lid) instead. I once kept a container of salt for a couple years. It became a brick of salt. You might need to put a bit of silicone on the inside rim of the lid to keep it watertight. A rubber gasket would work too if you can find one that fits.


Good idea. Of course a solid block of salt is still..........salt.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

SquashNut said:


> I have a stack of those noodles and i have never noticed they are stale or get stale.


 We had some awhile back that had to be really old..eewww they tasted like stale very old grease. It was not a good thing. Of course if things get bad that won't matter and old stale will be a wonderful thing, as will anything at all.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

pamda said:


> We had some awhile back that had to be really old..eewww they tasted like stale very old grease. It was not a good thing. Of course if things get bad that won't matter and old stale will be a wonderful thing, as will anything at all.


Well, That's why I suggested that the buckets be rotated after awhile. There is no reason to cause your own SHTF, by wasting food right now.
I keep the top raman from one winter to the next and haven't noticed any problem and that's just on the shelf.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ramen noodles are actually really gross. I just couldn't do it.:yuck:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Ramen noodles are actually really gross. I just couldn't do it.:yuck:


To each their own. You could replace them with pasta, oats, more rice and beans, etc.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

bigfoot2you said:


> Sounds darned good to me..............well, except for the sardines:yuck:


My wife doesn't like sardines either. She gets the canned mystery meat and I get the fish.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Good job! Make sure you try to vary what you are storing. Next bucket try adding peanut butter, dry cereal, baking mix etc. just to have a wider choice of preps.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

PATRICE IN IL said:


> Good job! Make sure you try to vary what you are storing. Next bucket try adding peanut butter, dry cereal, baking mix etc. just to have a wider choice of preps.


Yeah, I plan on mixing things up a little. My main goal is getting a weeks worth of calories for $20 with a decent balance of protein and carbs. Probably a good idea to be a little more flexible with the staples. I was thinking that if they have lentils or split peas I'll switch them with the beans every week. 

If I ever get to the city I'll hit up Big Lots for a few weeks supplies.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Good idea. Of course a solid block of salt is still..........salt.


A block won't fit in the shaker. 

If you don't like ramen noodles you might be trying the wrong brand. I can't stand Top Ramen but love the Maruchan Ramen. Ramen makes a good filler. I fry an egg and onion in a saucepan, add the water to that, when it boils I toss in a bunch of kale and the noodles. Makes enough for both dh and me and better than plain ramen. Peas and shrimp are another good addition.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't see any fruits or veggies? How are you planning to get your vitamin C?? You will get really sick with out that.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

What's really sad I love ramine noodles. I can't do the season packets, they are to salty. But with some veggies and stuff they are very good. And sardines and the little sausages in cans. I think I am a junkie for bad food..lol. Except sardines which are very good for you.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

NamasteMama said:


> I don't see any fruits or veggies? How are you planning to get your vitamin C?? You will get really sick with out that.


Maybe toss in some vitamins also. If they can be found at a reasonable price. And canned fruit is manageable. Or dried.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

NamasteMama said:


> I don't see any fruits or veggies? How are you planning to get your vitamin C?? You will get really sick with out that.


Fruits and veggies are not really a necessity short term. That said, these will not be our only resources. We also have the garden and an abundance of wild collectibles. Vitamins would probably be a good choice for discretionary spending. Once I get the staples like oil, salt, spices covered I'll choose some canned fruit and veggies.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

pamda said:


> What's really sad I love ramine noodles. I can't do the season packets, they are to salty. But with some veggies and stuff they are very good. And sardines and the little sausages in cans. I think I am a junkie for bad food..lol. Except sardines which are very good for you.


Just add more water, or use less of the packet. I figure to use the ramen as a base for more substantial soups and stews. a little meat, a potato, some greens and now it becomes a meal.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

tinknal said:


> Just add more water, or use less of the packet. I figure to use the ramen as a base for more substantial soups and stews. a little meat, a potato, some greens and now it becomes a meal.


 That's how i fix them, I just leave out the packet and add a few things from the spice rack or window pots. It makes a nice cool weather lunch or supper.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

If it were me I'd find some lentles, mung beans or wheat berries, Some thing that is real easy to sprout. They probably would be around 60 cents a pound. Even if you don't have fuel you can sprout them and drink the water used to do it, if you had to. Any jar can be used to sprout the seeds. if you have a cover for the jar made from cheese cloth, or a peice of screen, that would be even better.
Around here there isn't much to forage in the winter so we are already sprouting for fresh foods. If you don't sprout the seeds any of them can be cooked to replace beans or rice.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

SquashNut said:


> If it were me I'd find some lentles, mung beans or wheat berries, Some thing that is real easy to sprout. They probably would be around 60 cents a pound. Even if you don't have fuel you can sprout them and drink the water used to do it, if you had to. Any jar can be used to sprout the seeds. if you have a cover for the jar made from cheese cloth, or a peice of screen, that would be even better.
> Around here there isn't much to forage in the winter so we are already sprouting for fresh foods. If you don't sprout the seeds any of them can be cooked to replace beans or rice.


I noticed a field of spring wheat a few weeks ago. Thinking of stopping by and buying a few barrels of wheat from the farmer.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'm wondering why you're putting the stuff in buckets?


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I like ramen noodles and I've got some in my preps... Am thinking of vacuum packing a lot of stuff for this idea...

These are grab and go buckets the way you are setting them up... Also like the guy in the video says if you want to help a neighbor you can just grab a bucket and send them on their way... Like that idea too...

And if you have to grab and go yourself on short notice you may not be able to load all 3 tons of food preps quickly (advancing fire etc.) so you could at least grab the ready buckets first, better than ending up with 4 buckets of grain and nothing else...

Good idea, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If the buckets are for "grab and go", then I'd suggest adding some matches and pots to cook the rice, beans, and noodles in.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

how about some dehydrated peppers (high in vitamin c) and maybe dried rose hips or sumac for tea (also viamin c). wont take much room, and you can probably forage or take from your own garden, so no $$


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'm wondering why you're putting the stuff in buckets?


Several reasons. Portability, protection against rodents and insects, protection against moisture, a nice ready to go package for trade goods, and an easy way to ration ourselves during times of need.

Matches are a good idea.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> If the buckets are for "grab and go", then I'd suggest adding some matches and pots to cook the rice, beans, and noodles in.


 And one of those little military style can openers..it would stink to need one and not have one...:grumble:


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

tinknal said:


> I don't see where "food grade" buckets are important as long as they didn't contain radioactive dioxin laced rat feces. The food doesn't touch the bucket.


I disagree. A good clean food grade bucket could be a god send in a SHTF scenario. You could use it to mix stuff and not worry about contamination. I'm thinking about if you needed to salt meat or mix food. I wouldnt wanna think of using an oil can or something similar.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

pamda said:


> Maybe toss in some vitamins also. If they can be found at a reasonable price. And canned fruit is manageable. Or dried.


A survival guide to wild edibles may be a great addition too. For those of use that remember how to use paper reading materials, be nice to know that dandelions arent the only wild grub to be had. Might keep some fools from trying to eat hemlock bark. Be better than boiling your plether shoe when you run out of goodies.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

whatrset said:


> I disagree. A good clean food grade bucket could be a god send in a SHTF scenario. You could use it to mix stuff and not worry about contamination. I'm thinking about if you needed to salt meat or mix food. I wouldnt wanna think of using an oil can or something similar.


I plan to have many buckets, and most of them will be food grade, I'm just not going to worry about it. I doubt that most non-food grade buckets are any more toxic that food grade.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Right now you can buy a can of spaghetti sauce for a buck or under. Buy some sketti noodles, put them in a vacuum sealed bag by breaking them in half first, parmesan cheese and you have a decent meal for a family of four. Freeze dried scrambled eggs with bacon bits and you have breakfast. Pancake mix and butter (canned) and you have breakfast and/or dinner. Be creative and you will fair much better.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I think if you did this as an extension of your regular groceries, you may do better.
for example I buy a 50 pound bag of flour and put 5-6 quart jars of it in the stash. If i was doing this as prep for a natural disaster I might feel different. But at this point I am prepping for the bad economy and I am thinking it is going to go on for along time. So volume is as important as portability.
Especially after you get 5-6 weeks of the buckets done the way your doing them now.
I am not a big proponante of vitamins. I am not so sure our bodies use them all that well. With possibly vit c being the exception.
If you don't have a grinder for your wheat, cook it like rice, or sprout it.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Squashnut, is one type of wheat better than others? Local wheat is all spring wheat. Does wheat need any additional drying like corn often does?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm sorry I don't know much about wheat.
I bought both hard red winter wheat and soft white wheat.
So far all we have used of it was some of the hard red winter wheat. And we cooked it like rice.
I am sure some one else can help you though.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

When the SHTF... maybe after the first trying week: Y'all naysayers are gonna eat stuff you used to hate. And...you'll be so thankful you have a happy belly, and you'll be the riches folk on the planet. I speak to myself here also!

-scrt crk


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have to disagree with putting the salt in plastic jars. I've had those large plastic jars of spices I've had to throw away because they clumped up. Mostiure will penitrate the plastic jars. At least in a box the box can be peeled away and the salt grated to make it usable again.

I've had garlic powder clump to feel like a rock, and would put it in a coffee grinder that I use for spices and made it usable again.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Anyone have an idea for home made desiccants? Maybe a dry piece of wood?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No, plastic isn't totally moisture proof. But IME the plastic (glass jars would be so much better if you could find waterproof and rust proof lids but is much heavier and breakable) works far better than cardboard and you can break the salt up and still contain it in the jar. You can add those little moisture absorbing packets to the jar which also prevents a lot of clumping.

When it comes to spices clumping up in the jars most of that is from how you use it. Many people don't realize it but when you shake your spices out over the hot pot there is a ton of moisture going right into your spice jar. Spices should be measured out away from hot steamy food then added. They should never be shaken out over hot foods.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

tinknal, I've heard powdered milk in a paper towel packet can be used as a desiccant. Since I've been taking a lot of vitamins and supplements lately I've been saving the packets for re-use in my dried veggies. You often find them in boxes of new shoes but I don't know if I would want a shoe desiccant in with my food supplies.

Dry rice in a container with air holes in the lid might be a good idea for use in the bucket. The rice can always be re-dried by heating it.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Nice job, tinknal. Just start, start somewhere, get it done and improve as you learn and move along. I think this approach has great merit. Nicely done.

Are you not burdening your costs with the associated gas costs because you would have made the trips to the various locations anyway? I ask because I've found that when we honestly add in the fuel costs to the equation it can alter the picture, which we usually rationalize. The point is, at least for us, fuel costs must be considered in any cost/benefit equation these days.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

SquashNut said:


> I have a stack of those noodles and i have never noticed they are stale or get stale.


They do have a tendency to get buggy after awhile, though.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

pamda said:


> And one of those little military style can openers..it would stink to need one and not have one...:grumble:


P-38s


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

My self, I try to buy extra's that will go into the survival closet's when I make the trip into town. By doing that, I don't waste money for anything else.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I carry two of the military style can-openers on my keychain! never know when you're gonna need one and they've come in handy on a couple of occasions. We also have a pair that we put into any bucket that has cans in it. DH got them on e-bay a couple years ago and got a dozen of each of the two sizes. The larger one is easier for me to use though.  I don't remember what he paid for them but they were only like $0.50 each. Pretty cheap insurance if you ask me!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Tink.. if you go to walmart at all.. they have 12 ramens in a box for 1.98... So that would help your price, and give you 3 buckets if you put 4 in each!

Love the idea, Ive started sorta the same.. Every store trip I buy 4 items for the "storage bucket" Have a section in kitchen i "build" up and once I have a "MRE" worthy pack, I seal it and stick in a bucket ( FYI remember to POKE A HOLE in the Ramen bag if you vac seal!!)
For example on the table right now is 4 tuna (in silver pkg/flat) at .78 each, then 1 salmon ( for hubby to try) for .98. I bought 2 cases ramen (kids love em in summer for lunches ) so the rule is 4 must go to the "table" so there is 4 @ .17 each. Then Found ( SOLVE THE FRUIT ISSUE!!) at walmart little pkgs of FREEZE dried pineapple/apple/straw & banana's for .78 each! 6 Venna Sausage (pkg of 6 for $2) and 2 pkts of Mayo (freebie in mail) and 1 pkg (which I will divide) of Koolaid singles ($1) for 6.... So thats HOW im starting ! ( this doesnt include the MRE's Ive recently made for our BOBS) ALSO, Jiff now has a pkg of 6 MINI peanut butter cups (one serving ea ) for $1.99/6 = .33 ea 

Ive also gonna start adding PKGS of instant oatmeal, and Ive added Cinnamon Grahams in a few for a "breakfast" deal. Plus we've made "Trail Mix" w/ nuts, oats, cinnamon,pretzles, and m&m's... each can be bought at $1 store and mixed and make several pkgs!... So we are trying to think of easy/cheap and foods we would eat


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

nadja said:


> Freeze dried scrambled eggs with bacon bits and you have breakfast.




OK are these the kind you buy, or do you make them at home?


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

For Vitamin C, dried cranberries are pretty cheap and taste good. A can of steel cut oats (lasts longer than cardboard boxes) for breakfasts, toss in some cranberries when it cooks! Honey never spoils, it only crystallizes. Storing honey is a great way to get sweetener with some added nutritional benefit, plus it has antibacterial qualities making it useful for first aid too. You could add these items to your discretionary list. 

The sardines would make me urk bigtime, ugh. What about pouches of tuna when it's on sale? Or consider making up some beef jerkey? The homemade stuff is tastier than the commercially available stuff, and is generally a lot drier so it lasts longer.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wayne02 said:


> Nice job, tinknal. Just start, start somewhere, get it done and improve as you learn and move along. I think this approach has great merit. Nicely done.
> 
> Are you not burdening your costs with the associated gas costs because you would have made the trips to the various locations anyway?


The dollar store is right in the same town I work in every day. I literally drive right past it almost every day.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

giraffe_baby said:


> Tink.. if you go to walmart at all.. they have 12 ramens in a box for 1.98... So that would help your price, and give you 3 buckets if you put 4 in each!


That is pretty much the same price I am paying right now. 2 cents less and the nearest walmart is an extra 30 miles away.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ode said:


> The sardines would make me urk bigtime, ugh. What about pouches of tuna when it's on sale?


Because pouches of tuna make me go urk bigtime, ugh.............


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

those tuna pouches can be punctured to easy.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

bigfoot2you said:


> Sounds darned good to me..............well, except for the sardines:yuck:


hey I like sardines I buy them by the 5 pack at BJ's


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I know my grandma swore by kitty litter as a dessicant. not the crystal scented pinko stuff, but plain old generic clay. Id make sure it didnt touch the well seaed food, but a cloth pouch of the plain clay might be good...on the same level, dry sheetrock scraps...but none of this could touch the food.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

beaglebiz said:


> I know my grandma swore by kitty litter as a dessicant. not the crystal scented pinko stuff, but plain old generic clay. Id make sure it didnt touch the well seaed food, but a cloth pouch of the plain clay might be good...on the same level, dry sheetrock scraps...but none of this could touch the food.


Both sound like good ideas.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Love this idea.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Do you have mint in your garden?? Dry some of that up, too, and toss in a bucket.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the bucket sounds like a great idea for giving away for charity. It would be a feast to a family who hasn't prepared.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Meijer stores currently have 48 ounce bottles of vegetable and canole oil for $2.35. That is a 40 to 50 cents savings per bottle. Sardines - boneless and skinless in soybean oil and tomato sauce are 80 cents at big lots. That is half price over the stores. Shop for the best prices of everything, then put those in your bucket. Your $15 survival bucket will only cost you $10 being more frugal.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ohio Rusty said:


> Meijer stores currently have 48 ounce bottles of vegetable and canole oil for $2.35. That is a 40 to 50 cents savings per bottle. Sardines - boneless and skinless in soybean oil and tomato sauce are 80 cents at big lots. That is half price over the stores. Shop for the best prices of everything, then put those in your bucket. Your $15 survival bucket will only cost you $10 being more frugal.
> Ohio Rusty ><>


LOL, the Dollar store is as frugal as it gets here without driving an extra 100 miles. The sardines I mentioned are 15 oz cans BTW.


----------



## tnyardfarmer (Mar 22, 2011)

I know it is not food, but what about a box of ammunition for your primary weapon every 10 or so buckets? And/or some fishing line and hooks? Water purification tablets don't take up much space but would be really nice to have around.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Well, I took the dry goods out of the freezer today to pack it all up. It doesn't fit, LOL!

Had to leave 2 of the ramen 6 packs out. Going to have to tweak it a little. It frees up $2. off of the budget and I can still fit some smaller items in there. Maybe a pound of pasta and another pound of beans.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I would have bucket 1, 10, 20 as a non food bucket.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Have you made anymore buckets?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Freya said:


> Have you made anymore buckets?


Yes. I am making one bucket per week. I am alternating the discretionary spending every 3 weeks. One week cooking oil and salt, the next week sugar, and the next week flour. I have also worked peanut butter into the equation, and am stuffing wrapped hard candy into the voids. I've made 5 buckets so far.

My biggest problem is fitting $20 worth into the buckets. I'm saving what doesn't fit and putting it in "extra" buckets. 

I calculated calories on a bucket (not counting the discretionary spending) and it comes out to over 22,000 calories.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

family of four on 2k calorie a day comes out to 56k calories a week. now obviously children don't need that much, but those doing the harder work may need upwards of 3k calories a day to MAINTAIN. not saying your idea isnt perfect as I am about to start following it, just trying to up the cals to something I need.

family of 4 adults/teens

8k a day
56k a week
2.92 million a year

use this link and click on BMR/RMR calculator
http://www.caloriesperhour.com/index_burn.php


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

FYI there are 50c Q's for carolina rice and mahatama?....anyway I used the carolina ones to get like the small rice pilaf and spanish and red beans and rice....reg. retail .89 -50c Q =39c (2.5 servings per packet)


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Chalk is supposed to remove moisture, that might be a good option.


----------

